# Some Oat Meal+ Molasses+Butternut Squash Bread....



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Getting more stuff ready for turkey day...



Some butternut squash from this years garden and fresh oats ,molasses









Make the dough and let rise









Put in bread pans and let rise again







Ready to bake





Baked and i ate the smaller loaf on left...Was tasty











Also did the cranberry sauce






I think it loves me-didnt do that on purpose


----------



## fire it up (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting bread but it looks really great!

By the way Alex, did you happen to get a package today from me?
Should have gotten there, if not most likely tomorrow


----------



## rivet (Nov 24, 2009)

Alex, that is some awesome bread you made~ congratulations! Beautiful color and texture and if that was real butter on that slice so much the better. No other way to go as far as I'm concerned. Real nice combo with the oatmeal and squash- how'd it taste? Definitely looks like something I want to try!


----------



## bassman (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't try and tell me you didn't slice that loaf while it was still piping hot!  I can tell by the way you flattened the top.  Cheater!  Once more I have to give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

Rivet-it was outstanding.The molasses and butternut make it real sweet....The oats give it some structure..P.M. for recipe and glady give the ingredients...

Keith-I did let it cool i swear.The flattened one was alittle less dough and did not rise all the way....I swear....

Jim-i p.m. you.No package yet-gotta get your chipotles sent...


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 25, 2009)

ALX that looks delicious.  I've never had bread with squash in it before.  Sounds tasty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Great Looking Bread Alex...


----------

